

Deutsche Bank Executives’ Conduct Faulted in Agency Report - jgalt212
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/18/business/dealbook/deutsche-bank-executives-conduct-faulted-in-agency-report.html

======
jgalt212
The most clear evidence that Jain was involved or encouraged the rate fixing.

> The report also said that in 2009, Mr. Jain pushed for bonuses worth tens of
> millions of dollars for traders later said to be at the center of the rate-
> fixing scandal.

